# Hair gel/wax



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

What do you guys currently use?

I use Axe because it's cheap and does the job but am wondering if I'm missing something by not using the higher end products like American Crew Fiber or Gatsby.

I prefer the dry natural matte look over the slick wet look. My current hairstyle is the fauxhawk.

Is it worth shelling out more money for the more expensive stuff?


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> What do you guys currently use?
> 
> I use Axe because it's cheap and does the job but am wondering if I'm missing something by not using the higher end products like American Crew Fiber or Gatsby.
> 
> ...


if you're happy with what you have i would definitely say no.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> Is it worth shelling out more money for the more expensive stuff?


Yes for shampoo, but not for gel IMO.

Not too expensive but good, are Schwarzkopf-got2b products, which you might want to give a try, if you haven't already?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been told that the wax is healthier for your hair/scalp.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I use the american crew pomade. I've not really found anything else that performs the same. I usually stock up when they have buy one get one half off. Still pricey though. One can will last about 6-8 weeks


----------



## DividendLuvr (Mar 5, 2014)

I use (and love) Lush's "Dirty" styling cream. It feels great, has terrific hold, is healthy for your hair, and your hair never looks like you have anything in it. Also, it's good for all hair lengths!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think if you find something you like, then stick with it. I have both really expensive and really cheap. There are good in bad in both, but I do find more bad in the cheaper ones. 

On the cheaper brands I find sometimes there is more residue and it flakes more. If you like the effects, and the smell, stick with what you have.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

If you were truly frugal, wouldn't you shave your head? We did the math once and figured my parents saved around $10,000 since my mother cut dad's hair all these years. 

I use Loreal Studio control creme. Pretty much the cheapest money can buy. I tried an expensive Aveda product once, but it was too waxy and seemed greasy.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The clay works well, and lasts forever.
Lately I've just been using texturizer, and it lasts a long time.


Shave head? It isn't always about choosing the smallest cash outlay. It's about getting good results for a low cost IMO.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I DIY buzz cut mine. One of the shorter setting so I don't have to fade it on the sides or anything. I tend to look more put together with short hair and it saves me a lot of time and money.


----------

